# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The Hawk's Nest



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I thought I would show everyone what I refer to as the Hawk's Nest.
I might need to tell you how it came about first. I have a wonderful family, (wife, two daughters, and one granddaughter) Do I need to tell you there is no room in the house for me? Well I do have my garage so I started out building a 4'x8' computer room in 97. That was tight but it worked out ok until I started to get interested in aquariums. So I added a 10'x8' room on to my 4'x8' computer room. Its where I go when I need to get away from all the woman folk.

Here is that back of my garage where you see the entrance to my nest.
don't look at the mess its a on going clean up job but I can pull my truck in.








Before you enter the aquarium room/computer room you see my 20gal plant cleanup/Mollie tank. I will add another one next to it soon. I am sold on baby mollies as the best algae clean up crew plus I raise them to sell at my LFS. Next to it you see a 10gal. I use it for a quarantine tank if needed but most of the time I use it as a breeder tank for mollies and some Kribs that I sell too. You can all so see where I plan on having a 30gal for breeding. These tanks are seasonal I keep set up from March to first part of November.

This is my aquarium room. As you can see things are tight but I have managed to put a 75gal, 36gal bow, 30gal, and a 15gal in this room. OH and I can't forget the 27" TV with surround sound receiver. I have a drain and water supply for water changes. I all so have my computers hooked up to the surround sound. I like net radio and I have lots of MP3s. There's nothing like good toons while you work on aquariums.








Here you get a better shot of the 15gal. At the moment I am trying to breed some Rams in this tank. Most of the time I use this tank to grow Java Ferns.









I use the 75gal, 36gal and 30gal tank as plant tanks. I try to have a lest two tank to work on as show tanks at the same time but this year after my 55gal busted all my tanks turned into just plant growing tanks. The 36gal turned out great but it peaked to late to enter in the AB contest but look out, I hope to have at lest two tank ready for next years contest.

I would show you my computer room but I don't want to offend anyone. I use G Gordon Liddy's calendar girls as wall paper so I will just tell you about it. I have three PCs in this room plus one in the house for the girls. I all so have a small work station set up to work on PCs. All the PCs are network with DSL. I have another receiver system set up that feeds the outer garage area as well as the outside deck around the house. Its all so connected to the PCs. You have to have toons while you work on the pond and flowerbeds or just relax'in on the deck.

Well this is where I spend allot of my free time. Its not much but I find it to be very enjoyable.

Hawk


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I thought I would show everyone what I refer to as the Hawk's Nest.
I might need to tell you how it came about first. I have a wonderful family, (wife, two daughters, and one granddaughter) Do I need to tell you there is no room in the house for me? Well I do have my garage so I started out building a 4'x8' computer room in 97. That was tight but it worked out ok until I started to get interested in aquariums. So I added a 10'x8' room on to my 4'x8' computer room. Its where I go when I need to get away from all the woman folk.

Here is that back of my garage where you see the entrance to my nest.
don't look at the mess its a on going clean up job but I can pull my truck in.








Before you enter the aquarium room/computer room you see my 20gal plant cleanup/Mollie tank. I will add another one next to it soon. I am sold on baby mollies as the best algae clean up crew plus I raise them to sell at my LFS. Next to it you see a 10gal. I use it for a quarantine tank if needed but most of the time I use it as a breeder tank for mollies and some Kribs that I sell too. You can all so see where I plan on having a 30gal for breeding. These tanks are seasonal I keep set up from March to first part of November.

This is my aquarium room. As you can see things are tight but I have managed to put a 75gal, 36gal bow, 30gal, and a 15gal in this room. OH and I can't forget the 27" TV with surround sound receiver. I have a drain and water supply for water changes. I all so have my computers hooked up to the surround sound. I like net radio and I have lots of MP3s. There's nothing like good toons while you work on aquariums.








Here you get a better shot of the 15gal. At the moment I am trying to breed some Rams in this tank. Most of the time I use this tank to grow Java Ferns.









I use the 75gal, 36gal and 30gal tank as plant tanks. I try to have a lest two tank to work on as show tanks at the same time but this year after my 55gal busted all my tanks turned into just plant growing tanks. The 36gal turned out great but it peaked to late to enter in the AB contest but look out, I hope to have at lest two tank ready for next years contest.

I would show you my computer room but I don't want to offend anyone. I use G Gordon Liddy's calendar girls as wall paper so I will just tell you about it. I have three PCs in this room plus one in the house for the girls. I all so have a small work station set up to work on PCs. All the PCs are network with DSL. I have another receiver system set up that feeds the outer garage area as well as the outside deck around the house. Its all so connected to the PCs. You have to have toons while you work on the pond and flowerbeds or just relax'in on the deck.

Well this is where I spend allot of my free time. Its not much but I find it to be very enjoyable.

Hawk


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

G. Gordon Liddy has calender girls?

That's a great setup Hawkeye, and the tanks are beautiful. Don't forget that the AGA contest is accepting entries now. You don't have to wait for the next AB contest to get your best work in.


Roger Miller


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> G. Gordon Liddy has calender girls?


Calendar is called Stacked and Packed, fetching women scanitly clad presenting firearms.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Yep. I googled it a couple days ago. What came to mind was:

"That's quite a pair of winchesters you've got there, ma'am."


Roger Miller
Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------

